

Managing SSH configurations with Python - emre-yilmaz
http://emreyilmaz.me/post/51551047673/automating-managing-ssh-configurations-with-python

======
volume
I get it if you're not familiar with puppet/chef/cfengine and super familiar
with python, might as well - whatever works. But what is the use case of
configuring ssh this way, than with chef or puppet or cfengine?

FYI my question comes from the point-of-view of someone who leans towards
sysadmin work.

~~~
leg100
Chef/Puppet are typically used for managing servers. Using them to configure
the SSH client configuration on your laptop is very likely overkill.

This falls more within the terrain of orchestration rather than config mgmt.
You might want to rely on your munging your SSH config rather than something
more elaborate like "knife ssh", fabric, mcollective, salt, etc.

------
leg100
Paramiko [1] parses SSH configs, but Emre's lib is an improvement as it also
_updates_ configs.

[1] [http://www.lag.net/paramiko/docs/paramiko.SSHConfig-
class.ht...](http://www.lag.net/paramiko/docs/paramiko.SSHConfig-class.html)

~~~
emre-yilmaz
Additionaly, storm's parser includes a bunch of fixes for multiple hostnames,
multiple localforward/remoteforward directions and comment line handling.

------
JulianWasTaken
I caught this on GitHub a few days ago. I don't personally have a use for it,
but as you noticed, there's already a reasonably popular ORM called storm, so
you may want to consider a name change.

------
sdogruyol
Useful stuff also looks pretty neat to use.

